
Django-forum - twampss
http://uswaretech.com/blog/2010/01/django-forum/
======
jbox
I think you guys nailed the look and feel, nice work!

A few months ago I was looking for a Django forum. Of the existing solutions,
I liked Snapboard best for it's clean code, relative simplicity and test
coverage. In the end I used it but rewrote a substantial part. This code is
available on GitHub:
<http://github.com/johnboxall/snapboard/tree/dev/snapboard/>

It's currently used to host the Mobify forums: <http://community.mobify.me/>

------
megamark16
I really like how simple the layout and design is, very djangothic :-)

~~~
mbup
Isn't it just a copy of punbb/fluxbb?

------
notauser
I like the social auth login features.

Is there a good/clean way to integrate social auth with an existing django
authentication db? E.g. providing generic views to let current users link
their accounts against their google/twitter ID, and letting new users sign up
with whatever auth mechanism they prefer.

~~~
mikexstudios
Yes, there are a number of solutions for django. The one used by the forum
(and also by cnprog.com) is django-authopenid
(<http://bitbucket.org/benoitc/django-authopenid/wiki/Home>) which integrates
with existing django auth db. Users can choose sign up for an account on your
django site or sign in with an openid.

Some other solutions include: django-socialauth
([http://uswaretech.com/blog/2009/08/django-socialauth-
login-v...](http://uswaretech.com/blog/2009/08/django-socialauth-login-via-
twitter-facebook-openid-yahoo-google/)) and django-rpx
(<http://github.com/howthebodyworks/django-rpx>).

------
est
I have a serious problem with OpenId. Why I permitted login using Google's
OpenId, the OpenId consumer can't even figure out my correct email and
username? OpenId is confusing people.

------
est
Looking forward GAE port :)

